# DVD Brenner für Laptop



## BeeSTy (7. November 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen,

möchte mir demnächst einen DVD Brenner für meinen läpi zulegen, allerdings erweißt sich die Suche schwieriger als erhofft, da ich von den Dingern auch nicht die größte Ahnung habe.
Habe mal ein bissel bei ebay geschaut, doch konnte ich da garnichts finden   
Bei alternate.de gabs dann eine Kleine auswahl, u.a. dieses:
NEC ND-5500A Slim

Kennt jemand dieses Laufwerk und kann mir sagen, ob es Schrott oder in Ordnung ist?
Oder kann mir jemand ggf. ein Produkt empfehlen, es sollte schon schnell und von vernünftiger Qualität sein, um einen doppelkauf auszuschließen. Desweiteren aber auch nicht mehr als 200€ kosten. Zur NOT! kämme wohl noch ein Externer in betracht, hätte aber schon lieber einen internen.

Wenn jemand weiß wo es einen aktuellen Test gibt, würde mir das denke ich auch schon genügen.

Schonmal besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## BeeSTy (11. November 2004)

Moin Moin,

keiner einen Tipp?
Welcher externe Brenner oder interne PC Brenner (würd ich dann zu extern umrüsten) ist den gut zu empfehlen?
Er sollte +/- und DL DVD-R/-RWs Brennen können.

Bin über jede nützliche Info dankbar


----------

